# Is £30 to put 2 sides of bicycle brakes a rip off?



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Hello everyone, my Viking VX750's front and back brakes does not stop my bicycle when I press the front and back brakes for 1 - 2 months. 
1 week ago, I brought it to Cycle King shop and the staff told me the price for the front and back brake are £26. I just called my local bicycle shop this morning for a quote to put cables for my front and back brake. He told me 1 cable is £5.99. If he does it, it's £30 and if he gives the cable to me and I do it, it's £12. I want to bring my bicycle to Cycle King to do it since they charge £26 but my few problems are I have to leave the bicycle at their shop and can collect it 2 days after. If I leave it in the shop, I can't travel back to my house and travel to Cycle King on the due day to collect it. The local bicycle shop is just 23 minutes walk from my house to the shop and vice versa. So I can leave the bicycle there and collect it any day later easily. But I don't want to pay for the price if it's a rip off(Although I would consider paying £2 or £3 extra if I can easily leave it at a shop, get the brake cables repaired and collect it) and the owner told me he needs to see the bicycle, the price may be more than £30. I appreciate if anyone can give me advice for my bicycle problem.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Seems reasonable. Cable price is OK, labour OK.


----------



## DCLane (18 Jan 2021)

Seems a fair price. Why not get some cables and learn yourself? That'd cost £5-10.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Is £26 at Cycle King considered reasonable, cable price OK and Labour OK too? I am dubious of my local bicycle shop as I see one bad review on the shop which says "£6 for a mountain bike brake cable(and he still owes them £1.10 cause he only had £4.90 in his pocket!). It was his first time he bought something there and he guess that's also the last one too. Halfords sells the same item for £1.79, he would have expected to pay roughly double in an independent shop not more than triple. NOT RECOMMENDED.".


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

I consider that choice too but I don't know how to do it myself, I am not good at cycling handiwork myself, I don't have much time to learn, make mistakes, solve mistakes and complete everything because I am very busy everyday and I am afraid if I learn and do it myself by watching Youtube DIY bicycle videos, I might make do some things wrong. It's a different story if I have a friend or someone who is smart with bicycles and can and has time to personally teach me to put bicycle brake cables 1-1.


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jan 2021)

Are you saying you need new cables or new brake blocks or new brake calipers or a combination of them all? It’s a bit hard to say is £26/£30 ok without knowing what you want doing?
I


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

You could do it yourself a little cheaper. Googling the bike it's got v brakes. You ideally need to change the inner and outer, but you'll need cable cutters. It depends whether the shop replace both.

Don't forget, he needs to earn a living wage, so say £12-£15 an hour. Add on overheads for his tools, heat/light, holding stock etc, then labour will be £25 an hour or more. 

If you do it yourself you will need cutters and they aren't cheap for a good pair - say £15. Inners and outers will cost you another £12 minimum, then you have your time, googling how to do it, checking pads are aligned.

It won't be initially cheaper to do yourself, due to tools, but if you want to learn, go for it. Your pads may also be shot, so possibly expect a cost for that too.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Are you saying you need new cables or new brake blocks or new brake calipers or a combination of them all? It’s a bit hard to say is £26/£30 ok without knowing what you want doing?
> I


I need new cables for my front and back bicycle brakes.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jan 2021)

Seems reasonable if the guy is doing the work. He has to earn a living and pay his overheads. 
Cable price seems OK. If you don't want to pay the guy for his time and effort then do it yourself. You may have to buy some tools and you may mess up one set of cables. 
Nobody works for free. Lots of folk have the idea that bike maintenance is cheap, and by that they mean free. It isn't like that in the real world.


----------



## figbat (18 Jan 2021)

I'd say, if I interpreted it correctly, it all sounds reasonable. The bike shop has to survive by making more money than they spend. They therefore charge you more for parts than they bought them for. They also have to pay their staff, pay for their premises and ongoing costs of business - this is what you are paying for when you pay for their services.

However, my choice (and the choice of many here) would be to buy the parts from the LBS and do it yourself. Plenty of help is available on YouTube and from here and by learning how it all goes together you may be able to help yourself one day when there is no LBS nearby.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> You could do it yourself a little cheaper. Googling the bike it's got v brakes. You ideally need to change the inner and outer, but you'll need cable cutters. It depends whether the shop replace both.
> 
> Don't forget, he needs to earn a living wage, so say £12-£15 an hour. Add on overheads for his tools, heat/light, holding stock etc, then labour will be £25 an hour or more.
> 
> ...


Yeah the owner asked me if I want to change inner or outer and I did not know what he was talking about at that time so I just answered "I am not sure". So normally bicycle shops charge people £24 - £30 to put cables on a bicycle front and back brake and this is a normal price range?

Inner and outer brake cables? Brake pads? How are they shot?(I am an intermeditte in bicycles)


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

LBS is Local Bike shop, for the original poster.


----------



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Is £26 at Cycle King considered reasonable, cable price OK and Labour OK too? I am dubious of my local bicycle shop as I see one bad review on the shop which says "£6 for a mountain bike brake cable(and he still owes them £1.10 cause he only had £4.90 in his pocket!). It was his first time he bought something there and he guess that's also the last one too. Halfords sells the same item for £1.79, he would have expected to pay roughly double in an independent shop not more than triple. NOT RECOMMENDED.".


Halfords charge £7.50 for a brake cable.
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...-universal-brake-cable-front/rear-239566.html
WTF is he on about?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Yeah the owner asked me if I want to change inner or outer and I did not know what he was talking about at that time so I just answered "I am not sure". So normally bicycle shops charge people £24 - £30 to put cables on a bicycle front and back brake and this is a normal price range?
> 
> Inner and outer brake cables? Brake pads? How are they shot?(I am an intermeditte in bicycles)



Brake pads being shot means worn out ?

Why doesn't your bike stop ? - do the brakes pull OK to the rim. Are the pads level with the rim ? Do the brake levers pull smoothly, or are they stiff.

Have you also tried giving the rims (of the wheel) and the pads a good scrub with washing up liquid in soapy water ?


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

figbat said:


> I'd say, if I interpreted it correctly, it all sounds reasonable. The bike shop has to survive by making more money than they spend. They therefore charge you more for parts than they bought them for. They also have to pay their staff, pay for their premises and ongoing costs of business - this is what you are paying for when you pay for their services.
> 
> However, my choice (and the choice of many here) would be to buy the parts from the LBS and do it yourself. Plenty of help is available on YouTube and from here and by learning how it all goes together you may be able to help yourself one day when there is no LBS nearby


Good, helpful and polite reply. Thank you. Considering buying all the parts and tools I need for a first time DIY bicycle beginner, how much would that cost and how much time would be require to learn and complete putting new cables for a mountain bicycle brakes?


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> Halfords charge £7.50 for a brake cable.
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/bike-brakes/clarks-universal-brake-cable-front/rear-239566.html
> WTF is he on about?


Do Halfords sell anything bike related for £1.79?
Does any bike shop?


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> Halfords charge £7.50 for a brake cable.
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/bike-brakes/clarks-universal-brake-cable-front/rear-239566.html
> WTF is he on about?





Chris S said:


> Halfords charge £7.50 for a brake cable.
> https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-parts/bike-brakes/clarks-universal-brake-cable-front/rear-239566.html
> WTF is he on about?


Don't need to be rude. I am a "newbie" in bicycles and DIY bicycle stuffs and the price is a quoted price from a bad review left by a user on the relevant bicycle shop 5 years ago.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Note: I am a "newbie" to bicycles and DIY bicycle stuffs. GO EASY ON ME.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Good, helpful and polite reply. Thank you. Considering buying all the parts and tools I need for a first time DIY bicycle beginner, how much would that cost and how much time would be require to learn and complete putting new cables for a mountain bicycle brakes?



You'll need the CABLES and a cutter, and maybe an adjustable spanner and a set of allen/hex keys.

Decathlon Cable cutter was £12.99 (just checked)
Set of Hex Keys, maybe £10
Adjustable spanner (if needed - might on brake pads) £5

Cables £12-£15


----------



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Don't need to be rude. I am a "newbie" in bicycles and DIY bicycle stuffs and the price is a quoted price from a bad review left by a user on the relevant bicycle shop 5 years ago.


Sorry, I was referring to the person who gave the LBS a bad review.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Don't need to be rude. I am a "newbie" in bicycles and DIY bicycle stuffs and the price is a quoted price from a bad review left by a user on the relevant bicycle shop 5 years ago.



A review 5 years ago - take one bad review with a pinch of salt. Bit like holiday reviews. Bikes cost to repair, they aren't cheap.


----------



## Chris S (18 Jan 2021)

@Fuutarou Your bicycle's braking system is a safety critical component. You've stated that you know nothing about it so take it to your LBS. Their labour charges are not unreasonable.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Brake pads being shot means worn out ?
> 
> Why doesn't your bike stop ? - do the brakes pull OK to the rim. Are the pads level with the rim ? Do the brake levers pull smoothly, or are they stiff.
> 
> Have you also tried giving the rims (of the wheel) and the pads a good scrub with washing up liquid in soapy water ?


Oh I see. When I need to stop the bike and press the brakes, the brakes or whatever the part name is does not stop the tyres. No they don't. They don't pull at all. Just pull a little and make a small rubing sound.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Oh I see. When I need to stop the bike and press the brakes, the brakes or whatever the part name is does not stop the tyres. No they don't. They don't pull at all. Just pull a little and make a small rubing sound.


Get it serviced as above. Doesn’t sound expensive


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Do Halfords sell anything bike related for £1.79?
> Does any bike shop?


I don't know. I am a newbie in bicycle stuffs, I don't change and repair my bicycle often, only when I need to. *AGAIN, THE PRICE IS NOT ME SAYING. IT IS A QUOTE OF A BAD REVIEW OF A USER WHO WENT TO THAT BICYCLE SHOP AND THE REVIEW IS 5 YEARS AGO.*


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Jan 2021)

Can you post a video of the problem? To me if your brakes are pulled a little and you can hear a rubbing sound it would appear your brake pads are touching the rim but failing to slow the bike down which would point more towards dirty rims and/or contaminated brake pads as opposed to a brake cable problem.
A brake cable problem is more likely to manifest itself in that the pull on the brake lever at the bar feels sticky. If you pull them right to the bar and nothing happens then the cable might not have enough tension.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I don't know. I am a newbie in bicycle stuffs, I don't change and repair my bicycle often, only when I need to. *AGAIN, THE PRICE IS NOT ME SAYING. IT IS A QUOTE OF A BAD REVIEW OF A USER WHO WENT TO THAT BICYCLE SHOP AND THE REVIEW IS 5 YEARS AGO.*


Go elsewhere if you're that concerned - I wouldn't be by one review, in fact I'd go on word of mouth if at all possible. Where are you based - perhaps someone can suggest an alternative.

It's also good to get into regular preventative maintenance - don't wait until it needs fixing (especially when it comes to brakes and tyres  )

(there's no need to shout in your posts  )


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Tada... loads on you tube

https://www.google.com/search?q=rep...me&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=_ua4FYM6WLoST1fAP4uy82AI9


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Can you post a video of the problem? To me if your brakes are pulled a little and you can hear a rubbing sound it would appear your brake pads are touching the rim but failing to slow the bike down which would point more towards dirty rims and/or contaminated brake pads as opposed to a brake cable problem.
> A brake cable problem is more likely to manifest itself in that the pull on the brake lever at the bar feels sticky. If you pull them right to the bar and nothing happens then the cable might not have enough tension.


If I have an opportunity to cycle my bicycle outside, I will try to take a video of the problem and post it here. I don't want to take a video now as the bicycle is in my room.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Are you UK based ? There are bike co-ops out there but everything is in a pickle with covid. 

Just video what happens with the pad when you pull the lever.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Go elsewhere if you're that concerned - I wouldn't be by one review, in fact I'd go on word of mouth if at all possible. Where are you based - perhaps someone can suggest an alternative.
> 
> It's also good to get into regular preventative maintenance - don't wait until it needs fixing (especially when it comes to brakes and tyres  )
> 
> (there's no need to shout in your posts  )


I think you are right. I shouldn't decide by one review. I am based in London.

(No I am not shouting. I use capital letters to emphasize)


----------



## davidphilips (18 Jan 2021)

Looks like you have 2 options, buy the parts and do the job yourself or leave the bike into the bike shop have the job done right and at a reasonable cost.
Either option is ok but for your own safety £30 is not a lot of money it may just save you from a very bad accident, best advice i can offer is dont use the bike until the brakes are sorted. Dont cycle for another 2 months with faulty brakes


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Are you UK based ? There are bike co-ops out there but everything is in a pickle with covid.
> 
> Just video what happens with the pad when you pull the lever.


Yes I am. Cycle King is a *UK shop*


----------



## figbat (18 Jan 2021)

It might just need some adjustment - that's what a video, or at least some photographs of the lever and brakes might show us.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

I have made an appointment with my LBS to have a look at my bicycle on Thursday. If I have an opportunity to take a video before Thursday, I will upload it to you guys before Thursday if not on Thursday if I don't leave the bicycle at the bicycle shop or after Thursday if I leave it at the bicycle shop.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> Looks like you have 2 options, buy the parts and do the job yourself or leave the bike into the bike shop have the job done right and at a reasonable cost.
> Either option is ok but for your own safety £30 is not a lot of money it may just save you from a very bad accident, best advice i can offer is dont use the bike until the brakes are sorted. Dont cycle for another 2 months with faulty brakes


Good and danger saving advice. Why don't cycle for 2 months?


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I think you are right. I shouldn't decide by one review. I am based in London.
> 
> (No I am not shouting. I use capital letters to emphasize)


London is a very big place  

(capitals even as emphasis is still considered poor shouty etiquette  )


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

I am in East London.

(This is how I emphasize words. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Chris S said:


> @Fuutarou Your bicycle's braking system is a safety critical component. You've stated that you know nothing about it so take it to your LBS. Their labour charges are not unreasonable.


What is considered a cheap price range, average price range and expensive price range for putting new cables on bicycle brakes?(My LBS price range is £30 and Cycle King is £26. I have not brought my bicycle in to Halfords store for brakes check yet.)


----------



## flake99please (18 Jan 2021)

How old is the bike roughly?

How many miles ridden?

Any previous service history?

The cables may have stretched a little and just need adjustment to them. Cost would be just for labour then. Photos of the problem would be beneficial to us trying to assist the best course of action for you


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> What is considered a cheap price range, average price range and expensive price range for putting new cables on bicycle brakes?(My LBS price range is £30 and Cycle King is £26. I have not brought my bicycle in to Halfords store for brakes check yet.)


I wouldn't go to Halfords unless you know you have good mechanics at the local one - very hit and miss

This is my very excellent S London bike shop's workshop pricelist as a comparison
https://www.balfesbikes.co.uk/pages/workshop/


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

flake99please said:


> How old is the bike roughly?
> 
> How many miles ridden?
> 
> ...


More than a few years.

I don't know.

I will try to take a video of what happens to the brake pads when I press the brakes and show you guys soon.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I wouldn't go to Halfords unless you know you have good mechanics at the local one - very hit and miss
> 
> This is my very excellent S London bike shop's workshop pricelist as a comparison
> https://www.balfesbikes.co.uk/pages/workshop/


Do you mean Cycle King?

Why wouldn't you go to Halfords? Even though my bicycle knowledge is approximately beginner level and Halfords items and service price is expensive, I know their items quality are good and their service is good.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Do you mean Cycle King?
> 
> Why wouldn't you go to Halfords? Even though my bicycle knowledge is approximately beginner level and Halfords items and service price is expensive, I know their items quality are good and their service is good.


Halfords mechanics can be very hit and miss, so unless you know the local one has good mechanics, go elsewhere (maybe you already are happy as you say the service is good)

I didn't mention Cycle King


----------



## roadrash (18 Jan 2021)

If you can afford to pay the £30 then do so , it isnt a bad price and you may well find the shop/mechanic is fine , you really can not judge the shop on a single 5 year old review, well actually you can, look at it this way , if the shop was so bad, would it not have more bad reviews in the last five years , two sides to every story


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

Plus the shop mechanic may not be the same one from 5 years ago.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (18 Jan 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Lots of folk have the idea that bike maintenance is cheap, and by that they mean free. It isn't like that in the real world.



Bike maintenance is what you make of it. Mine is all DIY, and my beater bikes are virtually zero running cost in maintenance. That said my cycling isn't totally free because I have still bought a few tools, and I do buy good quality puncture-resistant tyres when I need to. The beaters are almost exclusively run using salvaged or hand-me-down bits.
At the end of the day though, bike mechanics still need to eat like the rest of us, so their time has to be paid for. They aren't charities nor are the shops they work in.
Anyone who bemoans the cost of paying someone else to do things for them needs to learn to be self sufficient and sort their own problems out.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Halfords mechanics can be very hit and miss, so unless you know the local one has good mechanics, go elsewhere (maybe you already are happy as you say the service is good)
> 
> I didn't mention Cycle King


You said there so I thought you meant Cycle King. Your bicycle shop that you used as comparison is expensive.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> You said there so I thought you meant Cycle King. Your bicycle shop that you used as comparison is expensive.


There you go then. Go with the one local to you.

I’m happy to pay for what I know will be excellent service (and they also do plenty of small jobs for me for no charge at all as a long standing paying customer)


----------



## cyberknight (18 Jan 2021)

As said living wage for mechanic plus parts and overheads.
If you even a basic tool kit to do jobs on your bike you would spend more than that as well as the pads .
Put it another way would you do it for less as a job ?


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Bike maintenance is what you make of it. Mine is all DIY, and my beater bikes are virtually zero running cost in maintenance. That said my cycling isn't totally free because I have still bought a few tools, and I do buy good quality puncture-resistant tyres when I need to. The beaters are almost exclusively run using salvaged or hand-me-down bits.
> At the end of the day though, bike mechanics still need to eat like the rest of us, so their time has to be paid for. They aren't charities nor are the shops they work in.
> Anyone who bemoans the cost of paying someone else to do things for them needs to learn to be self sufficient and sort their own problems out.


You don't need to say that. As I said, I am a beginner in bicycle knowledge and stuff and am not sure what price is cheap, average and expensive and whether my LBS's price is a rip off(And as other users who left bad reviews on them say. Their bad reviews influence me.) and because Cycle King's price is £26. It's good to teach and be kind and patient with newbies or even those veterans who need a refresh.


----------



## johnnyb47 (18 Jan 2021)

It's always good though to learn basic cycle mechanics. A few basic tools and an hour tinkering around with your bike in the evening can be enjoyable and rewarding experience learning how to keep your bike in fine fettle.
If your interested in keeping the costs to the minimum, brake blocks and cables can be bought very cheaply from wilkos, and fitted easily at home.
All the best


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

cyberknight said:


> As said living wage for mechanic plus parts and overheads.
> If you even a basic tool kit to do jobs on your bike you would spend more than that as well as the pads .
> Put it another way would you do it for less as a job ?


I understand. This is new teaching to me.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I understand. This is new teaching to me.



Watch plenty of you tube videos.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> It's always good though to learn basic cycle mechanics. A few basic tools and an hour tinkering around with your bike in the evening can be enjoyable and rewarding experience learning how to keep your bike in fine fettle.
> If your interested in keeping the costs to the minimum, brake blocks and cables can be bought very cheaply from wilkos, and fitted easily at home.
> All the best


Yes I know learning basic cycle mechanics is good and beneficial. You can do some things for your bicycle yourself and save money. Unfortunately, I am very busy currently and don't have much time to spend self learning basic cycle mechanics and any cycle stuff especially lessons I need to learn regularly. I want to know if this price for a mechanic to put new cables for a bicycle brake is a rip off(As a user who wrote a review on the shop) or not, answers on the price difference between this shop's price and Cycle King and maybe other shops like Halfords. If this price is fair, normal and reasonable(As others make known to me), I will probably go with my LBS.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

How much would an estimate price be to replace both inner and outer cable of the front and brakes? How long time and distance can a new inner and outer front and back brake cable last?


----------



## PaulSB (18 Jan 2021)

£30 is a perfectly reasonable price to pay. I never understand why people find it necessary to quibble over £3-4 when it's clear paying the little extra is more convenient.

You've said you have no experience. When you get the bike back you'll have a safe working bicycle. You can't place a value on that.

As for a five year old review? Forget it. Utterly irrelevant.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Well looked after cables will last for ages. As long as the pinch bolt isn't done up too tight causing the cable to fray, and as long as they have not been kinked and are correctly installed. Brake blocks will last a lot less. It depends on the kind of riding you do.
> 
> The price you have been quoted is reasonable.


Can the cables last for 3 or 5 years? They won't last for 10 years? How do I look after my cables? Do I avoid sudden braking? Brake blocks are another name for brake pads? I ride to places 20 - 40 minutes cycle distance from my house to the places and back home 2, 3 or 4 times every 2 weeks.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

I can recommend this book for you

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/14093.Zinn_the_Art_of_Road_Bike_Maintenance


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I can recommend this book for you
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/14093.Zinn_the_Art_of_Road_Bike_Maintenance


My bicycle is a mountain bike not road bike. Can I read the guide for free or do I to buy the guide?


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Can the cables last for 3 or 5 years? They won't last for 10 years? How do I look after my cables? Do I avoid sudden braking? Brake blocks are another name for brake pads? I ride to places 20 - 40 minutes cycle distance from my house to the places and back home 2, 3 or 4 times every 2 weeks.



The answer is they could last a long time or not. Down to how much use, dirt, wet etc. Should last a long time with little use if the bike is stored somewhere dry.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> My bicycle is a mountain bike not road bike. Can I read the guide for free or do I to buy the guide?



Same principles but you aren't using it like many of us are using mountain bikes. Coming back covered in filth every ride. Cables don't last long sometimes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> My bicycle is a mountain bike not road bike. Can I read the guide for free or do I to buy the guide?



In which case

https://www.worldofbooks.com/en-gb/...076150&utm_content=£5.00 - £5.49#GOR001972010

You buy it. The idea is you have it with you when working on the bike. A bit of grease on the book pages does no harm.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> In which case
> 
> https://www.worldofbooks.com/en-gb/books/lennard-zinn/zinn-and-the-art-of-mountain-bike-maintenance/9781884737992?msclkid=9a5ef815d7511e933c7c9810294de3b1&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=SP - Books - Desktop - £5.00 - £5.49 - Syndicates Only&utm_term=4575067885076150&utm_content=£5.00 - £5.49#GOR001972010
> 
> You buy it. The idea is you have it with you when working on the bike. A bit of grease on the book pages does no harm.


I think I will just stick to Youtube videos and free teachings. Thank you anyway.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

Ah I’m sure you’ll get your brakes sorted via YouTube in no time.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Ah I’m sure you’ll get your brakes sorted via YouTube in no time.


I decide to bring the bicycle to my LBS on Thursday😅


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I think I will just stick to Youtube videos and free teachings. Thank you anyway.


You're going to have to accep that you'll be spending money on cycling. Whilst cheap, it's not free.

The good thing about books is that there are no power supply problems to worry about running out just when you reach the piece you need.


----------



## Fuutarou (18 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're going to have to accep that you'll be spending money on cycling. Whilst cheap, it's not free.
> 
> The good thing about books is that there are no power supply problems to worry about running out just when you reach the piece you need.


I accept that I will spend money on cycling. Just trying to reduce as much spend as possible currently due to my circumstance.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I accept that I will spend money on cycling. Just trying to reduce as much spend as possible currently due to my circumstance.


The thing is this, there are certain items you can't do without. Brakes is one, lights another.

Both legal requirements for any bike on the road, in the UK.


----------



## fossyant (18 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> You're going to have to accep that you'll be spending money on cycling. Whilst cheap, it's not free.
> 
> The good thing about books is that there are no power supply problems to worry about running out just when you reach the piece you need.



Who said it was cheap...  The full suspension has cost me an arm and a leg in consumable parts in 2020 due to use.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Can the cables last for 3 or 5 years? They won't last for 10 years? How do I look after my cables? Do I avoid sudden braking?



Brake cables can last for decades in some cases. I have bikes where the cables are almost certainly still the originals which would put them at over 30 years old. You look after cables by keeping them lubricated and avoiding leaving the bike outside in bad weather where possible.
Avoid sudden braking unless the alternative is having a crash. Hard late braking is the sign of someone who doesn't use the roads properly, no matter what sort of vehicle you are in. Ride according to the road conditions and pay attention to what's going on, then you will very rarely ever need to brake hard. People who don't operate their vehicle smoothly lose control more and crash more. It's to a large extent your choice how safe or dangerous it is to travel around. You make your own luck on the roads.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

Ask which ever shop you have chosen to let you have all the removed parts back , that why you will see what is wrong hopefully . 

If you ask them nicely they should be able to advise on any other repairs that are required and why .


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Brake cables can last for decades in some cases. I have bikes where the cables are almost certainly still the originals which would put them at over 30 years old. You look after cables by keeping them lubricated and avoiding leaving the bike outside in bad weather where possible.
> Avoid sudden braking unless the alternative is having a crash. Hard late braking is the sign of someone who doesn't use the roads properly, no matter what sort of vehicle you are in. Ride according to the road conditions and pay attention to what's going on, then you will very rarely ever need to brake hard. People who don't operate their vehicle smoothly lose control more and crash more. It's to a large extent your choice how safe or dangerous it is to travel around. You make your own luck on the roads.


Agree with all this , you can describe it as good road craft , when I was learning to drive my dad a lorry driver would say you have to “ read the road” . But , You make your own luck on the roads , not sure about that . Even the most aware cyclist / driver finds that sometimes there moron detector was switched off.


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2021)

The OP is rightly concerned about being ripped off. A problem nowadays with internet reviews and watchdog /rogue trader TV programmes . We expect every plumber builder and cycle repairer to be a crook .Where as in reality there are many who want to provide a service make a reasonable living and build up a base of satisfied customers.


----------



## cyberknight (19 Jan 2021)

Brake cable on my old Boardman lasted nearly 10 years and I only replaced it when I did the rebuild,commuter will probably get through one a year


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Hard late braking is the sign of someone who doesn't use the roads properly, no matter what sort of vehicle you are in.



STRAVA !


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> The OP is rightly concerned about being ripped off. A problem nowadays with internet reviews and watchdog /rogue trader TV programmes . We expect every plumber builder and cycle repairer to be a crook .Where as in reality there are many who want to provide a service make a reasonable living and build up a base of satisfied customers.


True, but the OP was asking about 2 options, the first was a shop that would take 2 days to do the repair & the OP stated they would have no way of getting home after dropping the bike off & then no way to get back to the shop to collect, (although public transport in London is far better than anywhere else in the country).

Or secondly take it to another shop which is within a short walking distance of their home, for this privilege they would have to pay the princely sum of £4 extra.

That is assuming both don't find extra things wrong that requires extra work/cost, to me it's a complete no brainer, in the OP's position I'd be going to the local shop, however they feel that because of a single bad review 5 years ago where the LBS allowed a first time customer to pay £4.70 for a £6.20 item they don't want to go there.

Sorry OP if you are unable to do the work yourself you're going to have to pay somebody, if the LBS does a bad job this time, you just don't go back again & leave another bad review then find another shop for the future. However you may fins your local LBS is the best in the whole area, but you won't know till you try.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I doubt if heavy handed braking will make a damn bit of difference to your cables. It will wear out the blocks/rims a bit quicker though. As will being heavy, carrying stuff, riding in foul weather, riding down hills, start/stop commuting, using hideous cheap abrasive brake pads, not cleaning your bike.
> 
> Best way to keep your bike in good order is to keep it in a cool dry storage area and never take it outside.
> 
> Simplest tip for cable longevity is to make sure that if the end cap falls off it is replaced immediately. Once it starts to fray and unravel, its days are numbered.



I know someone who didn’t replace the ferrule and the whole bike unravelled in weeks.


----------



## All uphill (19 Jan 2021)

It's worth £30 to avoid a cycling accident!

Seems a reasonable price to me.


----------



## Fuutarou (19 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> True, but the OP was asking about 2 options, the first was a shop that would take 2 days to do the repair & the OP stated they would have no way of getting home after dropping the bike off & then no way to get back to the shop to collect, (although public transport in London is far better than anywhere else in the country).
> 
> Or secondly take it to another shop which is within a short walking distance of their home, for this privilege they would have to pay the princely sum of £4 extra.
> 
> ...


Well to be in detail, I can get back home and travel back there to the shop to collect the bicycle by public transport but as I said before, due to my circumstance so traveling by public transport is not an option. Walking to and back will take 1 hour 30 minutes which I won't do unless for a special reason or I have no choice.

To be precise, there are 6 out of 40 1 star reviews on the LBS.

I have tried the LBS before by getting him to do an inner tube for my tyre for £20 and after a few months, one day when I brought it to someone to pump air into the tyre, the tyre burst. I had an argument with him because at that time I thought he purposely bursted the tyre but after getting it for a professional bicycle mechanic to had a look, the mechanic
said she it's an accidental burst not the person who burst it.


----------



## dodgy (19 Jan 2021)

Glad I'm not in the bike repair business, jebus. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I have tried the LBS before by getting him to do an inner tube for my tyre for £20 and after a few months, one day when I brought it to someone to pump air into the tyre, the tyre burst. I had an argument with him because at that time I thought he purposely bursted the tyre but after getting it for a professional bicycle mechanic to had a look, the mechanic
> said she it's an accidental burst not the person who burst it.



Hang on you took your bike to someone to pump a tyre up ? Why ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

A tyre got a flat after several months of use and you blame the LBS!


----------



## Fuutarou (19 Jan 2021)

NO NO NO!!!!! You guys misunderstand. DON'T BLAME ME MING!(This is why I don't like telling so much story because sometimes people misunderstand and say the wrong thing about me) I was cycling to somewhere one day when my tyre had little air so I asked someone who I encountered if he has a pump and he can help me with a pump. He said ok, and he pumped air into my tyre and after a short while the inner tube inside the tyre burst. (AGAIN I AM NOT A PROFESSIONAL CYCLIST) So I thought he pumped wrong and caused the tyre to burst, fast forward the story, I brought it to a mechanic to repair it and she explained to me the inner tube burst by itself not because the guy who pumped it cause it to burst. AND I AM NOT BLAMING THE LBS. One of my suspicions was the LBS's inner/outer tube or whatever he did for my tyre( A few months before this incident) was not a good quality that's why it did not last long.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

The only cyclist who doesn't get a puncture every now & again is a cyclist who doesn't ride their bike, you are being very unfair to the LBS


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> NO NO NO!!!!! You guys misunderstand. DON'T BLAME ME MING!(This is why I don't like telling so much story because sometimes people misunderstand and say the wrong thing about me) I was cycling to somewhere one day when my tyre had little air so I asked someone who I encountered if he has a pump and he can help me with a pump. He said ok, and he pumped air into my tyre and after a short while the inner tube inside the tyre burst. (AGAIN I AM NOT A PROFESSIONAL CYCLIST) So I thought he pumped wrong and caused the tyre to burst, fast forward the story, I brought it to a mechanic to repair it and she explained to me the inner tube burst by itself not because the guy who pumped it cause it to burst. AND I AM NOT BLAMING THE LBS. One of my suspicions was the LBS's inner/outer tube or whatever he did for my tyre( A few months before this incident) was not a good quality that's why it did not last long.


Inner tubes can get damaged at any time, they don’t have an average or expected life! If you hadn’t pumped it up for several months, it’s hardly surprising it didn’t survive long. You need to get your own pump and check the tyre pressures regularly (And the state of the tyres)


----------



## DaveReading (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I was cycling to somewhere one day when my tyre had little air so I asked someone who I encountered if he has a pump and he can help me with a pump.



If you'd been cycling with so little air in the tyre, it's possible that contributed to the failure.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> NO NO NO!!!!! You guys misunderstand. DON'T BLAME ME MING!(This is why I don't like telling so much story because sometimes people misunderstand and say the wrong thing about me) I was cycling to somewhere one day when my tyre had little air so I asked someone who I encountered if he has a pump and he can help me with a pump. He said ok, and he pumped air into my tyre and after a short while the inner tube inside the tyre burst. (AGAIN I AM NOT A PROFESSIONAL CYCLIST) So I thought he pumped wrong and caused the tyre to burst, fast forward the story, I brought it to a mechanic to repair it and she explained to me the inner tube burst by itself not because the guy who pumped it cause it to burst. AND I AM NOT BLAMING THE LBS. One of my suspicions was the LBS's inner/outer tube or whatever he did for my tyre( A few months before this incident) was not a good quality that's why it did not last long.


You need to learn to take some responsibility. You didn't look after your bike so a good samaritan pumped up the tyre and you blamed him for 'pumping it wrong'.

None of us here are professional cyclists but even kids know that a flat tyre is not a good thing. Get a pump and check your tyes. If you do this you'll have less issues.


----------



## Fuutarou (19 Jan 2021)

Phaeton said:


> The only cyclist who doesn't get a puncture every now & again is a cyclist who doesn't ride their bike, you are being very unfair to the LBS


I know it's not a puncture. It was something wrong with the inner tube. I am not sure what you call the problem. I just thought maybe it was because the LBS's inner tube or whatever the name the part is he did for me was not a good quality that's why the new tyre/part burst/did not last long(And maybe one of the factors the tyre/part burst was because it was under a hot sun)


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I know it's not a puncture. It was something wrong with the inner tube. I am not sure what you call the problem. I just thought maybe it was because the LBS's inner tube or whatever the name the part is he did for me was not a good quality that's the new tyre/part burst/did not last long.


There’s little difference between inner tubes, but like anything some can be faulty but a shop would never know that. they are a low cost consumable. Plenty of cyclists have got through several in a day due to something embedded in the tyre for example. It‘s just down to luck often


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jan 2021)

Couple of things on the puncture, if the tyre was very low then the tube can get get between the rim & the tyre & can tear, it can also move around inside the tyre again not something it's designed to do & then can puncture very easily. Also if it was a thorn/nail/sharp stone that caused the puncture just pumping it up again will not repair it & can possible make it far worse like possibly in this case.

Why not take the bike to the lady professional who advised you about the inner tube?


----------



## Brandane (19 Jan 2021)




----------



## Fuutarou (19 Jan 2021)

These are the front and back brakes. Good news! I played with the brakes yesterday as one of you guys tell me to tweak my bicycle and the back brakes works now https://gofile.io/d/QIu0b9

I can't upload the video on the website mobile phone.


----------



## Fuutarou (19 Jan 2021)

Can anyone comment about the video? I am outside now do I can still take anymore videos if anyone needs any. I can only stay outside for another 15 minutes.


----------



## T4tomo (19 Jan 2021)

hard to tell, but can tell you have v-brakes.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0juifnbaAc


watch this and or search for similar on youtube


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2021)

is there not a good hearted cyclechat member anywhere near the op , bit too far from wigan for me


----------



## davidphilips (19 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> is there not a good hearted cyclechat member anywhere near the op , bit too far from wigan for me


Hopefully one with thick skin?


----------



## bikingdad90 (19 Jan 2021)

Right the problem to me looks like the front brake pads are only touching the rim when fully engaged. The cable tension isn’t high enough, you need to do the following:
-Undo the bolt holding the wire a little,
-Push the brakes on and pull the slack out the cable but not at the bar at the wheel.
-Tighten up the bolt holding the wire.

if you are not confident doing this don’t make the adjustment and go to the LBS. You also do need cables as they are well frayed.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Jan 2021)

Surely this is all a wind up?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> is there not a good hearted cyclechat member anywhere near the op , bit too far from wigan for me


It would be easier if there was .
If @Fuutarou was near to me under normal circumstances I would be happy to try and help or suggest a lbs to use .
So come on guys who live in the big smoke offer some guidance


----------



## Tribansman (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely this is all a wind up?



Got to be! The 'i can only stay outside for 15 minutes' line confirms it... 😂


----------



## dodgy (19 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> is there not a good hearted cyclechat member anywhere near the op , bit too far from wigan for me


And who is prepared to own complete responsibility for the minor adjustment for the rest of his or her life.


----------



## classic33 (19 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I decide to bring the bicycle to my LBS on Thursday😅


Why then are you trying to fix a problem when you've got someone booked to do the work?


----------



## weareHKR (19 Jan 2021)

If I owned a bike shop & I saw you coming I would flip the Closed sign over & go on holiday for 2 or 3 weeks...  🏖

(I'm only joking If I lived in London Village I would help you.... )


----------



## FishFright (19 Jan 2021)

What a friendly bunch


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jan 2021)

FishFright said:


> What a friendly bunch



Are you volunteering then? I think I need a lie down, I can feel a headache coming on, and likewise I'm glad I'm not fixing the things for a living.


----------



## johnnyb47 (19 Jan 2021)

@Fuutarou.
Hi again, please don't take this as a dig or an insult towards you, but i think your cycling enjoyment would be greatly enhanced if you took some time learning about the basics of bicycle maintenance.
Changing brake cables and replacing tyres etc is simple work you could do to keep your bike running smoothly. It's also quite enjoyable too ,putting some time aside tinkering around with your bike on a wet evening like tonight. It will also save you fair bit of money in the long run to, as opposed to taking it to a bike shop every time something trivial goes wrong. Learning to fix and maintain your bike will also save you the inconvenience of having to take and book your bike in to bike shop who are by all accounts very busy in the current times, which mean you may have to wait for them to getting round to fixing yours.
Also with having a knowledge and understanding of your bike, it will give you the confidence to know that if you get a puncture ect mid ride, you know you can sort it out without being stranded.
Bicycles are relatively simple machines to maintain which is part of their appeal to people who use them (and not like a car for instance) but like anything mechanical, they do need to be maintained.
Thankfully though most mechanical issues are easy fixes that can be quickly and cheaply resolved if you have an hour to spare in the evening after work. Buy a book or look at the many of thousands of you tube videos on how to fix your bike and go and have a go at doing it yourself. If the worst comes to the worst and you get into a pickle I'm sure a bike shop would be more than happy to help rectify it.
Enjoying cycling is not just about cycling. It's also about keeping them maintained and having the satisfaction of knowing you can do the basic jobs yourself. 
All the best to you and hope you get your bike sorted so that it's safe to use and enjoy.


----------



## FishFright (19 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Are you volunteering then? I think I need a lie down, I can feel a headache coming on, and likewise I'm glad I'm not fixing the things for a living.



I fix bikes for free ! lol


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2021)

dodgy said:


> And who is prepared to own complete responsibility for the minor adjustment for the rest of his or her life.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> , i have no idea but thats because I never mentioned lifelong responsibility, but you already knew that when you typed the smart arsed reply,
> ...


----------



## roubaixtuesday (19 Jan 2021)

Looked at this thread a couple of days ago. 

Don't have time to read the intervening war and peace but guessing the answer is still "No"?


----------



## Juan Kog (19 Jan 2021)

PaulSB said:


> Surely this is all a wind up?


I was thinking has @LemonJuice returned to play.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> It would be easier if there was .
> If @Fuutarou was near to me under normal circumstances I would be happy to try and help or suggest a lbs to use .
> So come on guys who live in the big smoke offer some guidance



I have suggested similar in a couple of threads but always get replys like post 108 in this thread , I dont know whats wrong with folk lately


----------



## Dan77 (21 Jan 2021)

£30 for a professional to do any kind of job is never really going to be a rip off. You pay way more than that just for a plumber to turn up (£85 for me last time - which then turned into £245).


----------



## cougie uk (21 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> I have suggested similar in a couple of threads but always get replys like post 108 in this thread , I dont know whats wrong with folk lately


I think the OP lost the room after berating a good Samaritan for incorrectly pumping up a tyre.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jan 2021)

cougie uk said:


> I think the OP lost the room after berating a good Samaritan for incorrectly pumping up a tyre.





didnt know what you was on about so I went back to re-read , i don't know how, but i had missed that.


----------



## craigwend (21 Jan 2021)

I've found this thread quite amusing...

https://hero.fandom.com/wiki/Fuutarou_Uesugi


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Wonder if they managed to get it to the bike shop today.


----------



## Fuutarou (21 Jan 2021)

I will just ignore the bad, wind up, troll and rude comments. Talk about yourselves.

Anyway guys, I brought the bicycle to the bicycle shop today, the owner say I can collect it at Saturday but after a while he asked me will you be around today, I said yes, and he said he will do my bicycle today and call me today. I waited until 6pm with my clothes(I FEEL LIKE BEING HONEST, STRAIGHTFORWARD, BLUNT AND EXPRESS THE DETAILS BUT NAH LEST TROLLS AND WIND UPPERS ATTACK ME AGAIN)
and HE DID NOT CALL ME AT ALL! It is disrespectul, rude, impolite and not courtesy and nice to contact your customer and let them know a change when you tell them you will call them and they can collect a bicycle on a particular day. I will be patient and wait for him tomorrow and see how it goes.

I went with general service and brake pads for £60(Normal price: General service £40 and brake pads £25) Is this price normal, fair and reasonable?


----------



## Fuutarou (21 Jan 2021)

craigwend said:


> I've found this thread quite amusing...
> 
> https://hero.fandom.com/wiki/Fuutarou_Uesugi


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vous êtes drôle


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I will just ignore the bad, wind up, troll and rude comments. Talk about yourselves.
> 
> Anyway guys, I brought the bicycle to the bicycle shop today, the owner say I can collect it at Saturday but after a while he asked me will you be around today, I said yes, and he said he will do my bicycle today and call me today. I waited until 6pm with my clothes(I FEEL LIKE BEING HONEST, STRAIGHTFORWARD, BLUNT AND EXPRESS THE DETAILS BUT NAH LEST TROLLS AND WIND UPPERS ATTACK ME AGAIN)
> and HE DID NOT CALL ME AT ALL! It is disrespectul, rude, impolite and not courtesy and nice to contact your customer and let them know a change when you tell them you will call them and they can collect a bicycle on a particular day. I will be patient and wait for him tomorrow and see how it goes.
> ...


Last point first, Yes.

As for not being contacted, many bike shop's are giving priority to front line workers. Easy to understand, and I don't think anyone would object to them doing that. My local one is giving priority, and I can understand why if my bike was in for service and someone who was front line came in later in the day, with a problem, theirs would be placed ahead of mine.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Vous êtes drôle


Posts are supposed to be in English, site rule.


----------



## figbat (21 Jan 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Qué?


Touché! Chapeau!


----------



## keithmac (21 Jan 2021)

Typical "customer from hell" springs to mind..


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I will just ignore the bad, wind up, troll and rude comments. Talk about yourselves.
> 
> Anyway guys, I brought the bicycle to the bicycle shop today, the owner say I can collect it at Saturday but after a while he asked me will you be around today, I said yes, and he said he will do my bicycle today and call me today. I waited until 6pm with my clothes(I FEEL LIKE BEING HONEST, STRAIGHTFORWARD, BLUNT AND EXPRESS THE DETAILS BUT NAH LEST TROLLS AND WIND UPPERS ATTACK ME AGAIN)
> and HE DID NOT CALL ME AT ALL! It is disrespectul, rude, impolite and not courtesy and nice to contact your customer and let them know a change when you tell them you will call them and they can collect a bicycle on a particular day. I will be patient and wait for him tomorrow and see how it goes.
> ...


That's is a reasonable price for someones labour. Hopefully you've got a good bike shop who would rather take time and do the job properly and not rush something unsafe out the door. Sometimes when you start a service you find a new problem which means things take longer or he hit unforeseen supply problems or things are incredibly busy at his shop as they are at most lbs during these times. Turning it round for Saturday is good for a shop at the best of times. Good luck


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (22 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Typical "customer from hell" springs to mind..



Yep, that's pretty much my conclusion. if you've got plenty of work coming in from easy to deal with customers, why would you want to bother with the ones who are going to query everything, ask loads of silly questions, and be a general pain?


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2021)

Moaning about £4 just sums it up really.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

I’m a bit confused by I waited until 6pm with my clothes?


----------



## cougie uk (22 Jan 2021)

In cycling kit maybe ?


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Last point first, Yes.
> 
> As for not being contacted, many bike shop's are giving priority to front line workers. Easy to understand, and I don't think anyone would object to them doing that. My local one is giving priority, and I can understand why if my bike was in for service and someone who was front line came in later in the day, with a problem, theirs would be placed ahead of mine.


It is easy to understand but the point is IF THAT is the case or whatever the reason for not calling me, I would appreciate if the owner or shop could at least contact and tell me the reason why he did not contact and why can't I collect my bicycle on that particular day and what is the new date I can collect my bicycle. That is good manners and at least the customer knows everything that happen. You may be shy, reserved, not outspoken and maybe ok with assumptions when you have problems instead of settling them but some people on the other hand would like the owner/shop/place to let know them reason for change, why they did not contact and everything is happening and so they have peace of mind.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Posts are supposed to be in English, site rule.


It also says short, common use non-English phrases are allowed and Dog and Figbat are in the same boat😂


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Have you called the shop to ask when you can collect your bike?


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

HLaB said:


> That's is a reasonable price for someones labour. Hopefully you've got a good bike shop who would rather take time and do the job properly and not rush something unsafe out the door. Sometimes when you start a service you find a new problem which means things take longer or he hit unforeseen supply problems or things are incredibly busy at his shop as they are at most lbs during these times. Turning it round for Saturday is good for a shop at the best of times. Good luck


I comprehend but I wish at least the shop staffs would let me know the reason for change, why could I not do something they say at a particular time and everything happening so I KNOW. Some people keep thinking, worry and are anxious and troubled when the relevant people don't let them know in these specific situations. Are you ok and if they let you know what is happening they let you know and if they don't let you know what is happening they don't let you know every time you face these bicycle situations?


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Have you called the shop to ask when you can collect your bike?


No I did not. I am waiting for the owner to call me and update me why did he not call me yesterday, when can I collect my bicycle and everything from the time I woke up until now.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Personally I would call them to check so I can get on with my day, but up to you


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

All the more reason to learn to do it yourself if you get anxious about delays.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> It is easy to understand but the point is IF THAT is the case or whatever the reason for not calling me, I would appreciate if the owner or shop could at least contact and tell me the reason why he did not contact and why can't I collect my bicycle on that particular day and what is the new date I can collect my bicycle. That is good manners and at least the customer knows everything that happen. You may be shy, reserved, not outspoken and maybe ok with assumptions when you have problems instead of settling them but some people on the other hand would like the owner/shop/place to let know them reason for change, why they did not contact and everything is happening and so they have peace of mind.


Did they not say Saturday to start with, for collection. It's the only day you've given. He may have found something major, or just that parts he didn't expect to replace, need replacing. Which may be why he wanted to speak to you.

As others have pointed out, shops are busier than normal and a two day turn around isn't that bad.

I'm neither shy or retiring, but I understand that my bike will not be the only one they've to work on. In fact I tell them in my local bike shop that if something more urgent comes in then work on that instead. I've also used the same shop for trikes and the quad.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I comprehend but I wish at least the shop staffs would let me know the reason for change, why could I not do something they say at a particular time and everything happening so I KNOW. Some people keep thinking, worry and are anxious and troubled when the relevant people don't let them know in these specific situations. Are you ok and if they let you know what is happening they let you know and if they don't let you know what is happening they don't let you know every time you face these bicycle situations?


Clarify that last part, please.

As already said, you were told Saturday for collection, that's tomorrow.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Personally I would call them to check so I can get on with my day, but up to you


I am considering whether to call the owner or not but I feel if I call the owner I am doing the wrong thing, the owner is not doing the right thing and call me and let me know why did he not call me and why could I not collect my bicycle yesterday and everything and he should be the one calling me.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I am considering whether to call the owner or not but I feel if I call the owner I am doing the wrong thing, the owner is not doing the right thing and call me and let me know why did he not call me and why could I not collect my bicycle yesterday and everything and he should be the one calling me.


If you call them, you may just slow them down. Why not sit and wait until tomorrow, collection date given. Then ask.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Did they not say Saturday to start with, for collection. It's the only day you've given. He may have found something major, or just that parts he didn't expect to replace, need replacing. Which may be why he wanted to speak to you.
> 
> As others have pointed out, shops are busier than normal and a two day turn around isn't that bad.
> 
> I'm neither shy or retiring, but I understand that my bike will not be the only one they've to work on. In fact I tell them in my local bike shop that if something more urgent comes in then work on that instead. I've also used the same shop for trikes and the quad.


Yes they did but he changed his mind and said he will tell me what, He will do my bicycle today(Yesterday) and call me. Which means the right answer is Thursday. You mean he did not want to speak to me. I comprehend but he could at least call me and let me know why the change, why could I not collect my bicycle yesterday and everything.

I did not say retiring. I said reserved. I understand that my bicycle is not the only one they have to work on but at least let the customer(Me) know why did you not call them at a particular time when you said you will call them, why couldn't they do something on a particular day they you said you they can and every update and information the customer needs to know relating with their bicycle or something.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Just call him, a 5 minute call won't be that much of an issue - if he's so busy, he maybe won't answer anyhow.

Do you need your bike urgently - did you say that to him or did you say there's no great rush?


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> Clarify that last part, please.
> 
> As already said, you were told Saturday for collection, that's tomorrow.



I was asking Hlab if they were ok and being passive in the sense if a shop/place lets them know what is happening they let them know if they don't let them know what is happening they don't let them know instead of confronting the shop/place and contact them and ask what is happening.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> No I did not. I am waiting for the owner to call me and update me why did he not call me yesterday, when can I collect my bicycle and everything from the time I woke up until now.



Good god, I'd hate a picky customer like you. It's a bike shop, not a customer services team. You've got an expected date of Saturday and the owner said he'd try and do it that day.

Got to love folk that spout 'disrespectful' etc etc. Good god, take a look at yourself. You have no idea why he didn't phone, he could have found that your *old* bike needed parts he didn't have in stock, or something else cropped up, like a poorly relative, burst pipe at home.

Bit of advice. Instead of ranting at us on the internet, why don't you POLITELY phone up and ask how is the progress going with your bike. Unless you do this you'll be getting all wound up, saying how disrespectful the guy is. FFS you are spending £65, not £650.

Bike shops are literally rammed with jobs with people that don't like spending money on a bike. One 'chain ring' on my bike costs over £50 just for the part and I have to import it. UK prices are nearly £100. I don't get 'hissy' when it takes a week or more to get here. 

I ordered £100 worth of parts from a UK supplier on 31st December. Half the parts arrived on the 17th January and the rest are coming today. Why, two items were out of stock. When I checked, it said they will post when everything is in - which is fine as it's a big box.

So, as I really needed the parts to finish a 'restoration' of a bike, I contacted them and politely explained is it OK for you to send the bits now as I was re-building a bike. They said no problem. I paid £6.99 for postage, but it's cost them probably double that to send in two big boxes.

The lesson here. If you have a problem or anxiety, then just give the shop a call. Remember you are just another customer and aren't 'special', and they are probably running around fixing bikes as fast as they can.

Same happens with 'cars' if you have one. It took the garage 3 attempts to get part of an exhaust for my car a couple of weeks ago - the wrong part turned up twice. What happened is the lad had to phone round then order the part for the model with a different engine - guess what, that fitted. It's life. Don't get stressed.


----------



## Tribansman (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Yes they did but he changed his mind and said he will tell me what, He will do my bicycle today(Yesterday) and call me. Which means the right answer is Thursday. You mean he did not want to speak to me. I comprehend but he could at least call me and let me know why the change, why could I not collect my bicycle yesterday and everything.
> 
> I did not say retiring. I said reserved. I understand that my bicycle is not the only one they have to work on but at least let the customer(Me) know why did you not call them at a particular time when you said you will call them, why couldn't they do something on a particular day they you said you they can and every update and information the customer needs to know relating with their bicycle or something.



I think rambling may be a more appropriate hobby for you 👍


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> If you call them, you may just slow them down. Why not sit and wait until tomorrow, collection date given. Then ask.





classic33 said:


> If you call them, you may just slow them down. Why not sit and wait until tomorrow, collection date given. Then ask.


Good advice Classic! I will think long about your advice and decide what to do.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Just call him, a 5 minute call won't be that much of an issue - if he's so busy, he maybe won't answer anyhow.
> 
> Do you need your bike urgently - did you say that to him or did you say there's no great rush?


No I did not either. But I will need it if I need to go somewhere the day after Saturday. You guys comprehend. We all have those times when we only know whether we need to go somewhere or do something a few days or 1 day before a certain day.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> Yes they did but he changed his mind and said he will tell me what, He will do my bicycle today(Yesterday) and call me. Which means the right answer is Thursday. You mean he did not want to speak to me. I comprehend but he could at least call me and let me know why the change, why could I not collect my bicycle yesterday and everything.
> 
> I did not say retiring. I said reserved. I understand that my bicycle is not the only one they have to work on but at least let the customer(Me) know why did you not call them at a particular time when you said you will call them, why couldn't they do something on a particular day they you said you they can and every update and information the customer needs to know relating with their bicycle or something.


The only day for collection, given by yourself in your posts, has been Saturday. Now it's Thursday(yesterday), today(Friday, but may also be Thursday)

The story is changing slightly now, and it's you that we've to rely on for what's been said.

I asked you to clarify that last part of your post as it makes no sense, the way you've worded it. It's hard to agree* with something that makes little sense.

*And to make it very clear, I do not agree with you on your point of them not wanting to speak to you.


----------



## davidphilips (22 Jan 2021)

Tribansman said:


> I think rambling may be a more appropriate hobby for you 👍


Lol, Have a feeling that the bike shop might agree with you, starting to think theres a lot of rambling on in this thread?


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> No I did not either. But I will need it if I need to go somewhere the day after Saturday. You guys comprehend. We all have those times when we only know whether we need to go somewhere or do something a few days or 1 day before a certain day.


Just phone them asap, don't waste any more time overthinking!
It might even be ready now, maybe he just didn't get round to calling you

I have 5 bikes, so I'm never in a desperate rush for one


----------



## simongt (22 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> Why not get some cables and learn yourself?


Agree. A simple enough job and satisfying when done. Just remember your brakes are much better after the refit - !


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2021)

I really wish my only worry was why the bike shop didnt call me....

instead of wild ramblings and winding yourself up , just pick up the phone , its not hard.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

I suspect the bike shop has sold the OPs bike and will claim it was never brought in. Hope OP has receipt for dropping it off...


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

Ok guys put aside war, I called the owner and he said he will give me a call when it is done. He did not "something"(I could not hear what he say clearly) me yesterday because he could not finish the work he was doing yesterday. Don't judge and condemn me. This is new to me. I don't know whether it is normal and not bad manners for some bike shops to not contact a customer and let them know of changes, emergencies or anything when there are.

Thank you to everyone who give me good, encouraging, strengthening, supporting. aiding and admonishing answers!


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

Good stuff, it's a lovely sunny day so go have a nice long walk


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> Good stuff, it's a lovely sunny day so go have a nice long walk




I wish it was here, its p!ss!ng down in wigan


----------



## DCLane (22 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> I wish it was here, its p!ss!ng down in wigan



Sunny and dry just over the Pennines


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> I wish it was here, its p!ss!ng down in wigan


Well if you will live in the NW


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> I really wish my only worry was why the bike shop didnt call me....
> 
> instead of wild ramblings and winding yourself up , just pick up the phone , its not hard.



Too right. Plenty of other real stuff to get worried about.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I’m a bit confused by I waited until 6pm with my clothes?



Are you in the habit of waiting without your clothes?

Could cause quite a stir at customer service I suspect?


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Are you in the habit of waiting without your clothes?
> 
> Could cause quite a stir at customer service I suspect?


I don’t think he was waiting at the shop...otherwise why would the owner need to call?
I assumed he’d gone home to wait


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

I waited in my sweating clothes and feeling hot* walking back in the morning from the LBS until the evening at home, did not bathe and wash my clothes*. That's why this is 1 more thing that affects me and makes me tired, frustrated, upset, unhappy and disturbed. I think I should not too easily believe what people say(Whether it's a bike shop, business or anyone) Sometimes they say they will do something for you on a specific day but they don't do it(Whether it is intentional, accident or any reason)


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2021)

have i somehow wondered into the twilight zone


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I waited in my sweating clothes and feeling hot* walking back in the morning from the LBS until the evening at home, did not bathe and wash my clothes*. That's why this is 1 more thing that affects me and makes me tired, frustrated, upset, unhappy and disturbed. I think I should not too easily believe what people say(Whether it's a bike shop, business or anyone) Sometimes they say they will do something for you on a specific day but they don't do it(Whether it is intentional, accident or any reason)



That is genuinely weird..


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> That is genuinely weird..


It is weird to you but I am just being honest and saying. Maybe it is because I am an expressive person


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2021)

I've got to walk back from the MOT station next week, I'll probably be a bit sweaty as I'll have to be back for a 9am meeting so will be walking briskly, but I wouldn't be worrying about getting a shower and washing my clothes just because of a slight sweat whilst I await the car to be MOT'ed - it will be done some time that day. I won't be awaiting the garage owner to call me to update on progress. He's not the most chatty person in the world and is a bit awkward, but they always do a good job - customer service ain't great.

This is a very strange thread.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2021)

i have a feeling his other thread will go the same way


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> Too right. Plenty of other real stuff to get worried about.


Given that a collection date had been given, which under the current circumstances is brilliant, when some shops are giving a time slot for collection. I can't understand why she didn't just wait until the agreed collection day and pick it up, having paid for the work done.

As for an "emergency", they take many forms, and the last thing I'd be thinking of doing is making a phonecall unless the emergency required one.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2021)

@Fuutarou.
Your original post here " is £30 to put 2 sides of bicycle brakes a rip off?" has finally made me come to answering the question.
Yes it is a rip off, but only to you only. 
Personally i don't think you would be happy if a shop offered to do it for £10.
When someone is offering a service you've got to give a little leeway some way or another. The bike there fixing before yours may be causing them a challenge. They may be short staffed, and list goes on of why they may of been slightly delayed. 
Also as I said before, farming the work out will cause more hassle in getting the bike to the shops and then having to go back to collect it. With the amount of time you've spend talking about it here you could of easily learnt and fixed it your self and saved a few ££s.
If you where to get stuck in the process, there's many amazing members here that would of given you some great support


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> @Fuutarou.
> Your original post here " is £30 to put 2 sides of bicycle brakes a rip off?" has finally made me come to answering the question.
> Yes it is a rip off, but only to you only.
> Personally i don't think you would be happy if a shop offered to do it for £10.
> ...



Once you start working on brakes, you can’t stop.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> @Fuutarou.
> Your original post here " is £30 to put 2 sides of bicycle brakes a rip off?" has finally made me come to answering the question.
> Yes it is a rip off, but only to you only.
> Personally i don't think you would be happy if a shop offered to do it for £10.
> ...


This is my "original post". These are post replies/replies or whatever you want to you call it to my "original post".
I understand but as I said, this is new to me. I don't know whether it is normal and not bad manners for some bike shops to not contact a customer and let them know of changes, emergencies or anything. I can easily learn but there are some obstacles such as time and money.


----------



## johnnyb47 (22 Jan 2021)

The time you've spent here talking about this would of gone along way too repairing your bike. As for money you would be saving it repairing it yourself self.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> This is my "original post". These are post replies/replies or whatever you want to you call it to my "original post".
> I understand but as I said, this is new to me. I don't know whether it is normal and not bad manners for some bike shops to not contact a customer and let them know of changes, emergencies or anything. I can easily learn but there are some obstacles such as time and money.


*Put simply*
You handed your bike over to a shop for work to be done on it. You agreed the collection day, Saturday. Wait until that agreed date, pay what's due and collect the bike.

You want it doing quicker, expect to pay more.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

johnnyb47 said:


> The time you've spent here talking about this would of gone along way too repairing your bike. As for money you would be saving it repairing it yourself self.


I also considered some of you guys telling me getting a number of tools and parts to repair my bicycle myself would cost X amount.


----------



## Fuutarou (22 Jan 2021)

classic33 said:


> *Put simply*
> You handed your bike over to a shop for work to be done on it. You agreed the collection day, Saturday. Wait until that agreed date, pay what's due and collect the bike.
> 
> You want it doing quicker, expect to pay more.


Soul reaper, I agreed the collection day on Thursday(Yesterday) but due to unforeseen circumstance, the collection day will be when the LBS owner contacts me now.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

Fuutarou said:


> I also considered some of you guys telling me getting a number of tools and parts to repair my bicycle myself would cost X amount.


6mm Allen key, £1(part of a larger set)
10mm spanner, £1(poundland bike spanner)
Shoelace, nothing, just borrow the one from your shoe.
Time spent learning, who knows!

Can't get much cheaper than that.

All that's beside the point now as the bike is in a bike shop, getting the work done on it.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jan 2021)

the money you save could go towards the lights and lock that you are asking for financial support for in your other thread.

this one 
Free bicycle accessories donations | CycleChat Cycling Forum


----------



## davidphilips (22 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> I've got to walk back from the MOT station next week, I'll probably be a bit sweaty as I'll have to be back for a 9am meeting so will be walking briskly, but I wouldn't be worrying about getting a shower and washing my clothes just because of a slight sweat whilst I await the car to be MOT'ed - it will be done some time that day. I won't be awaiting the garage owner to call me to update on progress. He's not the most chatty person in the world and is a bit awkward, but they always do a good job - customer service ain't great.
> 
> This is a very strange thread.


 You are lucky i can not even get an appointment,test centres are all closed in this side of water, just got another 6 month extension and no sign of test centres opening any time soon?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I have 5 bikes, so I'm never in a desperate rush for one



Only 5  i wish i had that problem

Soon be Saturday


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2021)

roadrash said:


> the money you save could go towards the lights and lock that you are asking for financial support for in your other thread.
> 
> this one
> Free bicycle accessories donations | CycleChat Cycling Forum



Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, unbelievable..


----------



## keithmac (22 Jan 2021)

davidphilips said:


> You are lucky i can not even get an appointment,test centres are all closed in this side of water, just got another 6 month extension and no sign of test centres opening any time soon?



Have you had a full 12 months extension?.


----------



## classic33 (22 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, unbelievable..


Doubt we'll find out if she gets the bike back.


----------



## davidphilips (23 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Have you had a full 12 months extension?.


Yes now on my second 6 month, theres no mot tests been done in N/ireland at present , no idea when they will open again?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2021)

I wonder if anybody is waiting outside a shop yet ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2021)

biggs682 said:


> I wonder if anybody is waiting outside a shop yet ?



I am sweating awaiting the outcome


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I am sweating awaiting the outcome


She can't give an answer now, we'll never know.

Given where she'd got the price from, a five year old review(poor), how much would it be now.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jan 2021)

Come on guys cut @Fuutarou some slack.
I don’t know her position at all for all we know 
She might be awaiting asylum and therefore unable to work and has to live on £37/week. Was reading an article in cycling plus about Bristol bike coop and how they help mobilise the demographic with bikes and this was mentioned.


----------



## classic33 (23 Jan 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> Come on guys cut @Fuutarou some slack.
> I don’t know her position at all for all we know
> She might be awaiting asylum and therefore unable to work and has to live on £37/week. Was reading an article in cycling plus about Bristol bike coop and how they help mobilise the demographic with bikes and this was mentioned.


We did, and if you view her other thread, £2 on basic lights was expensive, but a £50 lock, that someone else could buy for her, was considered OK. Despite one half the price being recommended.


----------



## bikingdad90 (23 Jan 2021)

Fair point @classic33, I didn’t bother with that thread along with a few other I don’t bother with.


----------



## keithmac (23 Jan 2021)

Can someone pay my mortgage?.


----------



## johnnyb47 (23 Jan 2021)

Drago has just put a similar post out asking if anyone would be willing to wash his asbestos Y fronts for him for free🤣🤣


----------



## Phil Fouracre (24 Jan 2021)

Love these posts! Everything’s a ‘rip off’! Read the OP and a couple in the middle, then the last few - how do they keep going for so long? What is it with people? Are cyclists worse than ’normal’? Think I read on one of the forums about someone who complained about about a shop that stayed open so that he could collect a brake cable, then moaned that it turned out to be 50 pence dearer than he could have bought it on the net - absolutely bloody hilarious!


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Jan 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Hang on you took your bike to someone to pump a tyre up ? Why ?



A di**head colleague i used to work with took his new C2W bike back to Halfords, and kicked off because they told him the warranty doesn't cover flat tyres. Somewhat astonished, i asked him the same question... and somewhat swearilly, he described a huge chunk of glass that was stuck in his tyre


----------



## Drago (25 Jan 2021)

£30 is a huge rip off @Fuutarou

Anything over a tenner is taking the provervial. I suggest you get down the LBS and get in their faces and demand it be done for a sensible price, and don't take no for an answer. Stand your ground and don't take any guff - trust me, they'll back down eventually.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse, unbelievable..



Do you have to put up with this sort of thing working on motorbikes?


----------



## keithmac (25 Jan 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Do you have to put up with this sort of thing working on motorbikes?



Yes we do, luckily in the minority though!.

I've personally had "my tyre is worn out, is it covered under warranty" and same again with punctures!.

I've done jobs where the customer is happy to pay whatever it takes to get the bike right, most customers are pleasant and easy to deal with.

Then there's "those" customers, take longer dealing with them than doing the job itself..

My mate said it won't take you long, he'd have done it himself but just doesn't have time..


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2021)

keithmac said:


> Yes we do, luckily in the minority though!.
> 
> I've personally had "my tyre is worn out, is it covered under warranty" and same again with punctures!.
> 
> ...



It's why I'm happy to send my car into the garage for certain jobs. Suspension for example - try removing bolts that are 19 years old and never been un-done. Had an ABS rings changed (well the whole part of the hub as they come complete). I even send it in for rear pads, as it's a pain to wind back the pistons.

My son's currently into 'doing it all himself' - lets say it's cost a fortune in 'tools' for his car, and that's a 5 year old car ! Got to laugh about tyres, wish my sons were on warranty.


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's why I'm happy to send my car into the garage for certain jobs. Suspension for example - try removing bolts that are 19 years old and never been un-done. Had an ABS rings changed (well the whole part of the hub as they come complete). I even send it in for rear pads, as it's a pain to wind back the pistons.
> 
> My son's currently into 'doing it all himself' - lets say it's cost a fortune in 'tools' for his car, and that's a 5 year old car ! Got to laugh about tyres, wish my sons were on warranty.


I digress, I’ll be sending my car into the dealership garage tomorrow for it’s auxiliary belt, timing belt, water pump and coolant change. It’s going to cost an arm and a leg but at least I’ll get a hire car and hopefully have it back within a day or two.

I’m not going to go to my normal garage for this type of work as half the car has to be taken apart to get to the parts. My brother in law took his car in there a few months ago for a big piece of work similar in nature and the garage kept the car for months as he never got round to finishing the job, he kept stopping to do emergency work as he is known for not saying no. He does a good job though and has a massive heart. All the local RAC guys rave about him! My brother in law got given the garage car to use while his was in. Let’s just say 80mile daily round trips for work put a hell of a lot of mileage on the garage car over the 4 months he had the car!

The situation is a kin to choosing your LBS carefully. I tend to go to one for wheels, another for servicing and another for consumables.


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2021)

Wheel building is a good skill, and it's quite therapeutic !


----------



## keithmac (26 Jan 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's why I'm happy to send my car into the garage for certain jobs. Suspension for example - try removing bolts that are 19 years old and never been un-done. Had an ABS rings changed (well the whole part of the hub as they come complete). I even send it in for rear pads, as it's a pain to wind back the pistons.
> 
> My son's currently into 'doing it all himself' - lets say it's cost a fortune in 'tools' for his car, and that's a 5 year old car ! Got to laugh about tyres, wish my sons were on warranty.



To be fair, if you buy decent quality tools you've got them for life. I view them as an investment.

I've saved thousands over the years doing my own work but can see the advantages of getting a garage to do it even if you can do it yourself!.

Cambelt, waterpump etc on our Kuga will be done this year, will be doing it myself when weather gets better.

My best customers are the ones who used to work on their own bikes, because they appreciate the time it takes to do a proper job (which is why they come to us).


----------

